# Speaker Wire Colors for 2002 Jetta Premium Stereo...... tried a search



## xw-dre (May 14, 2002)

Could someone tell me the speaker wire colors. I am hooking up a Line Output Converter. Thanks.


----------



## xw-dre (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Speaker Wire Colors for 2002 Jetta Premium Stereo...... tried a search (xw-dre)*

bump


----------



## tvwrbo (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Speaker Wire Colors for 2002 Jetta Premium Stereo...... tried a search (xw-dre)*

Oh no, you again w/ this whole "Jetta Premium Stereo" stuff!







(just joshin'!)


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Speaker Wire Colors for 2002 Jetta Premium Stereo...... tried a search (tvwrbo)*

Is the Premium stereo the Double din monsoon look alike without the external amplification. If it is they are as follows (and printed on top of the factory radio):
Right front pos-solid red
Right front neg-brown/red stripe
Left front pos-blue/white stripe
Left front neg-brown/white stripe
Right rear pos-brown/blue stripe
Right rear neg-solid blue
Left rear pos-red/green stripe
Left rear neg-brown/green stripe
B+-Red/white stripe
Neg- solid brown
Switched power-damn if I know. I got a multimeter but went old school VW- turn your radio off manually until I install all my in dash components.


----------

